# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  تاریخ برگزاری آزمون ها توسط سازمان سنجش اعلام شد - کنکور سراسری 30 و 31 مرداد ماه

## Aryan-

سلام دوستان عزیزم

بالاخره سازمان سنجش اظهار نظر قطعی در مورد زمان برگزاری کنکور سراسری کرد.

قابل توجه دوستان گرامی که در این مدت مدام این سوال رو از بنده می پرسیدند.

منبع در انتهای پیام به صورت لینک به سازمان سنجش.



سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------


## f.a.l

خوبه

----------


## Heisenberg1997

صبح بخیر مشتی
تو تاپیک بغلی خرماشم خوردن :Yahoo (4):

----------

